# liste des achats



## miaou (20 Juin 2010)

slt à tous
Sur l'AppleStore j'ai bien attendu accès à la liste de tous mes achats. mais j'aimerai la récupérer pour l'avoir dans un fichier texte ou une base de données pour l'avoir sans me connecter à Itunes store , éventuellement l'imprimer .Mais je ne peux pas
dans menu édition c'est tout grisé. vous avez une idée ? merci


----------

